# (PIK) Photography in Korea



## acparsons (Jul 15, 2014)

This magazines was created expats in South Korea. It has been gaining popularity in the past few months. I would like to share the awesome job that the staff did for June. 

ISSUU - PIK #9 JUNE SPECIAL EDITION by PIK MAGAZINE


----------

